# show me your petrified wood scapes



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Not mine (damn I wish it was, especially when it was covered in anubias) but:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=115633


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

I LOVE that tank, but I'm looking for more simple set ups lol, this is going in a 29g tank.


----------



## Icegoalie32 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## HuntCast (Aug 25, 2013)

http://youtu.be/1twC3zuxQt4


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Heres an old tank of mine


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

lamiskool said:


> Heres an old tank of mine


Very nice PW. Where did you find it?


----------

